# LRC - Laguna Resources



## swm79 (23 October 2009)

No mention of this one in here... merged with Southern Pacific Petroleum

recently aquired gold/silver project in Chile

from their website:




> The project does not have a JORC compliant resource although Laguna Resources is targeting mineralisation of the order of 1 to 2 million ounces of gold equivalent, that is, 20 to 40 Mt at 1.5 to 2 g/t Au equivalent (>1 g/t gold and >60 g/t silver), which could be mined by open-cut methods and processed using traditional agitation leaching with cyanide.


----------



## newpalm (28 October 2009)

Yeah, I got in on this @ 0.8c when it was SPP.ax, going nicely @ 3c ++ today .. *IF* the resource results comes in good, could go far ... should be low cost mine being open cut & in Chile ? Any thoughts welcome ... 

cheers
Brett


----------



## newpalm (4 November 2009)

Hmmm, 

in trading halt today, awaiting announcement of JORC-compliant resources @ Aqueros, hopefully tomorrow .. could go well - it's nice to be along for the ride!?

@Brett


----------



## justiceotp (13 November 2009)

Hey its been a little quiet here does anyone have any idea what is going on?
Obviously its a capital raising of some sort.


----------



## Bluebeard (29 December 2009)

Put on watchlist alert for mine this one

I have started looking at this one. Interest in stock seems to be increasing. A couple of bigger shareholders have upped there stakes and the results from testing could be close.

PS: People should always do there own research. None of my posts should be taken as advice.


----------



## justiceotp (29 December 2009)

If you look at the announcement on 14th December they said results would be due within the next two weeks so any day now. 
It appears as if some of the top 20 holders are getting ready for a nice result too with the action you mentioned. 
I've already been building up my holding over the last few weeks, they have a fairly low market Cap so a good result should see a nice upward shift in share price.


----------



## Bluebeard (29 December 2009)

Small market cap, finished at 1.9c with one buy order of 500,000 shares that went in the Auction period, the price was set to finish at 1.8 anyway I thought that last trade was really interesting. Results are due so any type of decent announcement should this one go for a little run. I acquired some today and Im hoping the results from the samples are good.


----------



## craigj (30 December 2009)

i am buying  and scalping this stock seems to be stuck in the 1.7 / 1.9 zone 
hard to see the stock falling below this point with news imminent so currently looks a good entry point for risk to reward


----------



## Bluebeard (30 December 2009)

It looks like the supports from 1.5 to 1.7c are in place- looks like theres not alot of downside and the rewards could be very good. Some decent demand is building at 1.8cents, I get the feeling that the players at 1.8 are hoping for some impatience from the other side. The clock is ticking on this one, the news must come out soon, so good luck to whoever is now onboard or gets on board, hopefully the announcement is good and the stock goes for a run.


----------



## exgeo (25 January 2010)

Nice intersection of 111m @ 1.23 g/t Au equivalent from 67m downhole at Arqueros. This is a good grade and length for open pit mining (just bulk mining).

Oxidised resource, so metallurgy should be easy. 3 rigs onsite and planning 10,000 m drilling. Current JORC resource of 16 Mt @ 1.52g/t Au equivalent (0.45g/t Au, 64g/t Ag). Short form feasibility by end 2010 or 2011. Grid power nearby. All sounds pretty promising.


----------

